# What does frys mean by major brand name



## Ocnewb

Major name brands are Samsung, Panny, etc.. not things like Sceptre,etc.. There was a Major name brand Plasma 43" on sale as well and i'm sure it was the 2011 Samsung 43D450.


----------



## Mikecdm

It means come into the store so you will be tempted. But Ocnewb is correct, it means sony, samsung, panny, LG.


----------



## dacheungmeister

oh so the reason frys says major brand name is because of the manufactor's restrictions?


----------



## bobfig

they probably do that to make yo come in the store and see what it is. quick looking on the website looks like its a coby discounted.

http://www.frys.com/product/6516193?site=sr:SEARCH:MAIN_RSLT_PG


----------



## reflex99

Because whoever their distributor is wont let them advertise the brand names, so they just mark it as major brand name.

usually sony, panasonic, like the other said.


----------



## Mikecdm

I think they can't advertise prices so "low".


----------



## un1b4ll

Yeah the manufacturers won't let them advertise prises that much lower than MSRP


----------



## Gabe63

It means come in or call them to find out what exact TV is on sale.

They also have an LG 55 inch LED TV on sale at my local store for $999.


----------



## theonedub

Most of the time you can also click the link in their online newspaper adds and find out the model number without calling. Otherwise, just call with the item number and they will look it up for you.


----------



## xenophobe

There was a "major brand name" 40"HD for sale... it ended up being a Toshiba that everyone sells for $580-$599 and Fry's price was $429. I bought one for a friend's dad for his retirement. Was a great deal cause when that model goes on sale it's usually only a 15% off sale at most.


----------

